# Greenhorn gets his hog



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Finally got my hog. First one ever! Just started hunting in December. been on 5 hunts. 3 rd hunt was about an 80 lb black hog, and i missed at 60 yrds. Shooting my mossberg 500 imp. choke and a solid slug. 
2 minutes later My buddy gets a shot, makes it count. 00 buck same distance.

Hunted a couple more times and Last saturday was my time. 00 buck at 40 yrds 
120 lb red boar. 2 inch cutters. Not bad for a greenhorn.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Classic man vs. beast!!! Nice! I'll take a shotgun over a rifle any day.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wskitchen said:


> Classic man vs. beast!!! Nice! I'll take a shotgun over a rifle any day.


That's what every bad shot says...


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I wont deny it! It took me weeks to score expert in basic!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHAHHA, i prefer the rifle, but since i first missed my chance.
******* rules here say, i get my shirt cut as a souevinoir for fellow hunters and i have to keep using the same gun until i get a kill. lol
Now that i redeemed myself i can go back to the rifles..


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was just funnin', but I am a rifle man, through and through. Used to build my own, (varmint and hunter bench class) and I think I may have missed my true calling. When I was a younger man, I got married instead of going into the service. I always wanted to go through the sniper school, and possibly be one of the armorers at Quantico.

All respect for a guy who knows how to wield a shotgun. It's not my game, but I always give credit where credit is due. Talent is talent, regardless of whether or not it is something that is near and dear to me...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now a real man would have just carried a knife, to give to the hog to make it a fair fight 

Yall believe that right? 

All ya need to do is watch a movie "Tusk of Terror" just to see what a hog can do to dogs and humans, and to think them crazzies on TV grab them by their back legs,,,, NNNooooottttt Meeeeeee


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Those crazies that grab them by the back leg forget to tell you that the dogs have run the hell out of those pigs. Then when they are exhausted and can't fight any longer they rush in and grab them by their back legs. They would not grab a "green" hog by its back leg without losing blood.

Darin


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I see what them pigs can do, i stalk, not chase with dogs.... Actually we start a fire, drink a beer and go on walkabout trading stories..."Lies" .. And if a dumb one pops up.. 
Pop goes, the hoggie.
Drag it back to the house, get to drinking and skinning... Guts go in the allready hot fire. meat in the coolers and by 11pm were home in bed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice and congrats, but I have a dumb question. How do they taste? The actual wild boar vs a feral hog vs a commercial hog?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I prefer the wild hogs to domesticated hogs. Less fat, but more grissil. And the meat is grayish when done on the wild hogs.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice hog. Congrats. Hey we all miss from time to time.


----------

